# Swift motorhomes in Germany



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning,
Having recently returned from another trip to Spain I was pondering how sales of Swift motorhomes were going in the new German market.
During my travels I have not seen a German registered Swift yet but find my Sundance 630L gets a lot of interest from the Germans.
Have Swift modified the vehicles? I was thinking about the leisure door- which a lot foreign manufacturers do not change to the nearside for the UK market. Also, from personal experience- has the gas locker been enlarged to accommodate the standard larger german gas bottles? Have they taken out the ovens as the Germans don't appear to expect them?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift Germany*

Here is the Swift Germany website. As you can see from the pics, the hab door etc is all geared up for European motoring.

Russell

http://www.swift-reisemobile.de/

Interesting to see a dealer in Italy too.


----------

